# newbie



## minimac (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello. I am a newbie to this forum but nothing about ibs is new to me. I was first diagnosed with ibs when I was 19, now 56, but thinking back to my childhood I know I've had it all my life.
The reason I am seeking support is that in January I had prolapse surgery and the docs filled me with mesh. I am about to undergo my 4th surgery due to complications. My newest complication is fecal incontinence. (Fun one! ) I saw a GI doc last week at Mayo & basically he said my problem is complicated because along with IBS-D , there is damage to the muscle &/or the nerves that control the rectum. Basically I am unable to stop the loose stools because of this damage. Apparently there is no way to repair that damage. I was told to use anti-diarrhea meds to slow things down.
Needless to say I am afraid to leave my home. Most of my "movements" tend to be before noon, I still am not comfortable going out in the afternoon. The stress & anxiety broght on by this issue has me some what agoraphobic.
Any words of advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi minimac,
I too had prolapse surgery but to rectal prolapse. My fecal incontinence became worse, my prolapse returned and now have severe constipation. They really don't warn you about how it can make you so much worse! I don't have much advice, but i know how you feel. I stay completely away from fiber (even though I'm constipated, it brings on the incontinence) and always have some protection just in case. I'm here to vent! I understand how hard it is.


----------

